# wouldn't this be more helpful if...



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

there were subforums divided into counties? also maybe a place for equipment retailers?

that way if someone pops to lets say oxfordshire, then they can goto that subforum and either find a nice coffee shop or pop into a retailer to buy that new shiny they wanted.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sure would

When we started in 2008 there were about 6 of us talking to each other online

Now we have 3000 per day and have grown considerably

As and when we can we make subtle changes to forums - focusing on security first and then functionality

Have added to the list of changes to make as we can get to them


----------

